# Valparaiso, IN - F - WGSD - 7379477 - Fiona



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Crossposted. Sorry I do not have any other information.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13355984









Our organization offers 24PetWatch microchips, which include free registration into the 24PetWatch pet recovery service. For more information visit http://www.24petwatch.com or call 1-866-597-2424. This pet also is eligible for 30 days of pre-paid ShelterCare pet health insurance. For more information please visit http://www.sheltercare.com or call 1-866-375-PETS.

Porter County Animal Shelter
Valparaiso, IN
(219)465-3550


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping this girl up.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Listing removed?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I will call and see what happened to her.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

thank you


----------

